# Ignition switch problems



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

What year and model do you have?


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

I do not see any technical service bulletins on the ignition switch. When it happens does everything turn off or just the engine? i.e. Does the radio and such stay on and just the engine turns off or does everything turn off?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, there's about 1.6 million Cobalt, G5, Sky, Ion, Soltice, & HHR with this potential problem. Let's hope it isn't going to extend to the Cruze.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

There was a thread about key problems a few weeks ago and one problem was too much weight on the keyring causing wear in the lock itself. Try your spare key with no weight on it and see if it improves?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Aussie said:


> There was a thread about key problems a few weeks ago and one problem was too much weight on the keyring causing wear in the lock itself. Try your spare key with no weight on it and see if it improves?


"GM says a heavy key ring or jarring from rough roads can cause the ignition switch to move out of the run position and shut off the engine and electrical power. That can knock out power-assisted brakes and steering and disable the front air bags. The problem has been linked to 31 crashes and 13 front-seat deaths. In the fatalities, the air bags did not inflate, but the engines did not shut off in all cases, GM said."

GM Adds 842,000 Vehicles to Ignition Switch Recall - ABC News


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I've never had that issue. I've also never had anything on the Cruze keys since the key doesn't play nicely with my keychain.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Not on the Cruze, but my last car did do strange things like not unlock the shifter, turn on the headlights, blinkers, fan, or radio when my keychain was too heavy. I've since lightened my keychain considerably.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This problem is as old as a Hat ! Loose all of those spare keys .. I have 2 keys 1 for the cruzen and 1 for the safe together that is all that you should be rolling with . All of those other keys should be on another chain in yer pocket .. any one see the new locking mechanism of today neat stuff , no more keys , cellphones to lock and unlock :smile: every thing now .


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Never had that problem with my Cruze but older cars where I had a lot of weight on the key ring I ran into ignition switch probs but that was typically not for 4 - 6 years. The Cruze key is much more solid in the steering column other than the one that had it in the dash. To see if it is an switch problem, does the switch move around a lot? IMO. I would think it would be a battery connection/electrical problem b4 the switch.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Previous to the Cruze, ignition switch used two Hall Effect transistors. Without going into too much technical detail, these output a precise voltage in relationship to magnetic flux density, that if these voltages are not precise, the vehicle will not start and the FI and ignition electronic circuits are disabled in the PCM microcontroller circuitry.

The first transistor detects that the proper key is installed, second that the tumblers are perfectly aligned as both affect the magnetic permeability. The function of these is for anti-thief that so far has proven to be far more effective than the rightful owner of the vehicle being able to start or run their vehicle. 

I have not looked into what the Cruze is doing, but elected to maintain my towing insurance with the Cruze. I have repaired the old systems, but that takes bringing my test equipment and tool box along. Ha, would need a trailer to haul that around.

But I do know the ignition switch in the Cruze is not a switch at all, just fires commands to the PCM. And that they are doing this for my protection. But don't seem to mention being stranded someplace.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/17-off-topic-discussion/53106-gm-recalls.html


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*NHTSA Says....*

In its announcement, NHTSA urged users of these vehicles to heed GM's recommendation to "use only the ignition key with nothing else on the key ring" when driving and to promptly get the recall repair done as soon as GM begins the repairs.

For those owners with one of the listed models, "GM says owners will begin receiving notices in March, and dealers will begin replacing ignition switches in April."


----------



## kebema (Mar 9, 2014)

This has been happening to my 2012 Cruze Eco for a little over the month that I have owned it. Sometimes it will simply not allow me to start it. Get nothing but a click and the engine won't start, yet everything electrical works. I've had the battery checked, and it was found to be good. At other times, the engine will quit either while idling or while driving. The driver information center goes off and simply reads as if it was in accessory mode showing the mileage. The radio will work as well. The engine and the power steering, however, dies, and the car will not start unless I disconnect the battery and allow it to sit for about 20 minutes. It happened again this past Saturday. I was only driving up a driveway thankfully. After I ran over a big dip in the driveway, the engine cut off as well as the power steering. Driver information screen went blank and showed nothing but the mileage. When I tried to restart, it would only click. Everything else electrical worked though. Pulled the battery cable again, let it sit for 20 minutes, and it starts right up as if nothing ever happened. 

I've sent it to the local dealer several times, but they are unable to replicate the problem. It seems to be baffling them. The service department has it right now, and they are trying to figure things out. As far as I know, the Cruze wasn't included in the ignition switch recall, yet mine seems to be having a similar issue right now.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you have another dealer you can try?


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

kebema said:


> This has been happening to my 2012 Cruze Eco for a little over the month that I have owned it. Sometimes it will simply not allow me to start it. Get nothing but a click and the engine won't start, yet everything electrical works. I've had the battery checked, and it was found to be good. At other times, the engine will quit either while idling or while driving. The driver information center goes off and simply reads as if it was in accessory mode showing the mileage. The radio will work as well. The engine and the power steering, however, dies, and the car will not start unless I disconnect the battery and allow it to sit for about 20 minutes. It happened again this past Saturday. I was only driving up a driveway thankfully. After I ran over a big dip in the driveway, the engine cut off as well as the power steering. Driver information screen went blank and showed nothing but the mileage. When I tried to restart, it would only click. Everything else electrical worked though. Pulled the battery cable again, let it sit for 20 minutes, and it starts right up as if nothing ever happened.
> 
> I've sent it to the local dealer several times, but they are unable to replicate the problem. It seems to be baffling them. The service department has it right now, and they are trying to figure things out. As far as I know, the Cruze wasn't included in the ignition switch recall, yet mine seems to be having a similar issue right now.


As far as I know there have been no issues with the cruze and ignitions. Im def gonna keep an eye out now. But as far as the power steering and brakes dieing I have a hard time believing that, only because I did that test on my cruze with all this news about gm's recall on chevy hhr's, cobalts,saturn sky's and ions, and maybe couple older models not built anymore. Def keep us updated as im sure customer care will be getting ahold of you.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Also forgot to add I did the test with turning key into accessory while driving down my road(not responsible for anyone trying and wrecking) hahaha. But I was very happy that even when turned key out of run my engine died but I still had power steering and normal brakes, even pumped a couple times and then came to stop in driveway. Was a good 15 seconds of coasting and then coming to stop as I turned into driveway with no sign of losing brakes or power steering.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Also forgot to add I did the test with turning key into accessory while driving down my road(not responsible for anyone trying and wrecking) hahaha. But I was very happy that even when turned key out of run my engine died but I still had power steering and normal brakes, even pumped a couple times and then came to stop in driveway. Was a good 15 seconds of coasting and then coming to stop as I turned into driveway with no sign of losing brakes or power steering.


Its not a loss of brakes or steering. It's the power assist that goes away. 

Imagine some unsuspecting driver, cruising along at 60 and bam, steering and brakes are extremely stiff. Panic sets in and you know the rest. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Could it be a voltage issue with cables or ground? I only have a flip key, a D ring, fuel perks mini card, and a remove before flight style key chain on my keys. D ring is used to quick disconnect my house and other keys from the ring when in a coat picket or belt loop the keys so I didn't have trunk opening issues prior to 2 shot. I can't drive with a million keys making noise over every bump, that would get old quick.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> Its not a loss of brakes or steering. It's the power assist that goes away.
> 
> Imagine some unsuspecting driver, cruising along at 60 and bam, steering and brakes are extremely stiff. Panic sets in and you know the rest.
> 
> ...


Thats what im saying. It doesnt go stiff. U keep your brakes and piwer steering so you will have smore than enough time to stoo and pull over even of your goin around curves. You will slow down of course. Other option would be to put in neutral and restart if it lets you.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Also forgot to add I did the test with turning key into accessory while driving down my road(not responsible for anyone trying and wrecking) hahaha. But I was very happy that even when turned key out of run my engine died but I still had power steering and normal brakes, even pumped a couple times and then came to stop in driveway. Was a good 15 seconds of coasting and then coming to stop as I turned into driveway with no sign of losing brakes or power steering.


Yep, I do this while coasting into parking spots sometimes. The brake assist vacuum pump and electronic power steering continue to run until you're at a complete stop (and the brakes even after you're at a stop).


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Let me add im not positive all cruzes function this way. People would have to try on there earlier models but my 2014 cruze does not lose power steering or brakes for at least 15 seconds after engine loss. I havent coasted long enough to see exactly how long it lasts


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kebema said:


> This has been happening to my 2012 Cruze Eco for a little over the month that I have owned it. Sometimes it will simply not allow me to start it. Get nothing but a click and the engine won't start, yet everything electrical works. I've had the battery checked, and it was found to be good. At other times, the engine will quit either while idling or while driving. The driver information center goes off and simply reads as if it was in accessory mode showing the mileage. The radio will work as well. The engine and the power steering, however, dies, and the car will not start unless I disconnect the battery and allow it to sit for about 20 minutes. It happened again this past Saturday. I was only driving up a driveway thankfully. After I ran over a big dip in the driveway, the engine cut off as well as the power steering. Driver information screen went blank and showed nothing but the mileage. When I tried to restart, it would only click. Everything else electrical worked though. Pulled the battery cable again, let it sit for 20 minutes, and it starts right up as if nothing ever happened.
> 
> I've sent it to the local dealer several times, but they are unable to replicate the problem. It seems to be baffling them. The service department has it right now, and they are trying to figure things out. As far as I know, the Cruze wasn't included in the ignition switch recall, yet mine seems to be having a similar issue right now.


That's not the ignition switch. Has your dealership taken a look at the main battery cables and primary electrical grounds. Some of the 2012s had paint over the main ground points leading to strange electrical problems.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kebema said:


> This has been happening to my 2012 Cruze Eco for a little over the month that I have owned it. Sometimes it will simply not allow me to start it. Get nothing but a click and the engine won't start, yet everything electrical works. I've had the battery checked, and it was found to be good. At other times, the engine will quit either while idling or while driving. The driver information center goes off and simply reads as if it was in accessory mode showing the mileage. The radio will work as well. The engine and the power steering, however, dies, and the car will not start unless I disconnect the battery and allow it to sit for about 20 minutes. It happened again this past Saturday. I was only driving up a driveway thankfully. After I ran over a big dip in the driveway, the engine cut off as well as the power steering. Driver information screen went blank and showed nothing but the mileage. When I tried to restart, it would only click. Everything else electrical worked though. Pulled the battery cable again, let it sit for 20 minutes, and it starts right up as if nothing ever happened.
> 
> I've sent it to the local dealer several times, but they are unable to replicate the problem. It seems to be baffling them. The service department has it right now, and they are trying to figure things out. As far as I know, the Cruze wasn't included in the ignition switch recall, yet mine seems to be having a similar issue right now.



Hello kebema, 

I am truly sorry to hear you are having this concern with your Cruze. I would like to look into this with your Chevrolet dealership for you. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and Chevrolet dealership. Hope to hear from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## kebema (Mar 9, 2014)

I just got the Cruze back today. They ended up replacing the ECM and reprogramming it. I will keep everyone updated with the results.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Also forgot to add I did the test with turning key into accessory while driving down my road(not responsible for anyone trying and wrecking) hahaha. But I was very happy that even when turned key out of run my engine died but I still had power steering and normal brakes, even pumped a couple times and then came to stop in driveway. Was a good 15 seconds of coasting and then coming to stop as I turned into driveway with no sign of losing brakes or power steering.


Advanced hypermiling technique - Forced Auto Stop. Highly illegal in all jurisdictions but it works well with the Cruze. I tried this on an empty road starting at 55 MPH and brought my 2012 ECO MT to a complete and safe stop with no loss of steering or braking. Steering gets a little heavy when you get down to walking speed, but it still responds.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

obermd said:


> Advanced hypermiling technique - Forced Auto Stop. Highly illegal in all jurisdictions but it works well with the Cruze. I tried this on an empty road starting at 55 MPH and brought my 2012 ECO MT to a complete and safe stop with no loss of steering or braking. Steering gets a little heavy when you get down to walking speed, but it still responds.


That heavy steering feeling is loss of power assist. Same as driving a no power steering vehicle. Not to hard to steer at speed but from a dead stop it's a work out. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Zach.K said:


> That heavy steering feeling is loss of power assist. Same as driving a no power steering vehicle. Not to hard to steer at speed but from a dead stop it's a work out.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It's not nearly that heavy. I've driven cars without power steering and this is significantly lighter, even a 1-2 MPH. Above that speed there is no additional effort required to steer.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

obermd said:


> It's not nearly that heavy. I've driven cars without power steering and this is significantly lighter, even a 1-2 MPH. Above that speed there is no additional effort required to steer.


That's because the car weighs, what like 200 lbs soaking weight? LOL 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kebema (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, here's an update. Just a day later and it happens again. This time, it just wouldn't start. Put the key in and everything on the dash lights up as normal. But when i turn the key to start, i just get a click and all of the lights as well as the driver information screen go blank. Tried several times, but that's all I could get. This time, i refused to pull the battery cable in an attempt to "reset" everything and was just going to have the car towed back to the dealer as it was. Approximately 3 minutes later, i dedicided to try to start the car again, and it starts! This has to be the weirdest thing i have ever had to deal with in my entire life.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kebema said:


> Well, here's an update. Just a day later and it happens again. This time, it just wouldn't start. Put the key in and everything on the dash lights up as normal. But when i turn the key to start, i just get a click and all of the lights as well as the driver information screen go blank. Tried several times, but that's all I could get. This time, i refused to pull the battery cable in an attempt to "reset" everything and was just going to have the car towed back to the dealer as it was. Approximately 3 minutes later, i dedicided to try to start the car again, and it starts! This has to be the weirdest thing i have ever had to deal with in my entire life.


Hello kebema,

Thank you for taking the time to keep us updated. I apologize that you have experienced this concern again. Please keep us updated if you have the vehicle towed to the dealership. You can also reach out to us via private message with the information Erica requested on an earlier post if you would like us to follow up with the dealership as well. We look forward to hearing from you soon.

Gregory W. (Assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

